# Not mountain bike related but what kind of car do you drive?



## Devious Donte (Nov 21, 2004)

Just wonder how you guys get around and how you haul your bikes?


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*C4 cab 4 work, LR3 for play*



Devious Donte said:


> Just wonder how you guys get around and how you haul your bikes?


C4 cab for work, new LR3 for play (the LR3 pic is from the Land Rover site - haven't taken any pics yet, as I just got the car yesterday)


----------



## Devious Donte (Nov 21, 2004)

Damn what do you do for a living.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*Rice*

I drive a really badass Subaru.

Carries 6 DH bikes, and lotsa dogs & people.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

bmw 535is with rack on da trunk


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Cool car*

Subarus are cool. My bro has one and loves it. Once I get my racks on the LR3, I should be able to carry 5 bikes (3 on back, 2 on top) and a few big dogs as well! Enjoy.


----------



## roaddog (Aug 30, 2004)

I haul my bikes to races in a Dodge 2500 Quad Cab with Cummins power. No need to worry about what I can't take. 2-3 bikes and camping gear, and still room for my 2005 Stab Supreme which will be here next week probably.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

4runner


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

2005 Denali XL. The photo is (obviously) from GM's website. Like Yangpei I just got it so I have no photos yet.


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

98' Jeep Grand Cherokee built for the rocks, long arm 4 link suspension, detroit lockers, 35"s.............blah blah but its for sale. too impractical for me now.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> 98' Jeep Grand Cherokee built for the rocks, long arm 4 link suspension, detroit lockers, 35"s.............blah blah but its for sale. too impractical for me now.


 Always liked those things lifted...and how the heck did you wedge both those bikes through the rear window?

My new heap is attached...old man running boards have since been removed, old man tires will be leaving next.


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

Skygrounder said:


> Always liked those things lifted...and how the heck did you wedge both those bikes through the rear window?
> 
> 
> > ShiverMeTimbers actually gave us the idea to put the bikes through the rear window. tilt them on their side and they go through. its a tight fit and takes two people but it works. Doesn't help that I have a 10# CO2 tank mounted back there and a sub box.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> Skygrounder said:
> 
> 
> > Always liked those things lifted...and how the heck did you wedge both those bikes through the rear window?
> ...


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

Nick and I are skinny as weak girly men, I thought you knew that..haha..well his bike takes two people..mine we make with one sometimes. its not the load in that takes 2 people its the moving it around from the inside that takes the extra person. I have a lot of crap back there so it takes some weird angling.


----------



## FISHLEG (Jan 14, 2004)

Good to see I'm not the only one with a lifted 4x4

2001 Dodge, 360, 4.10 gears, 5" Skyjacker lift, 35" SSR Swampers, Mickey rims

@zjchaser, that looks sweet. I too have always been a sucker for a lifted ZJ, especially one sporting 35's!.


----------



## justen (Aug 6, 2004)

yangpei said:


> C4 cab for work, new LR3 for play (the LR3 pic is from the Land Rover site - haven't taken any pics yet, as I just got the car yesterday)


Topless is best. My ride (picture poached from somebody else)
https://www.myevo.com/s2000_yellow.JPG

Ack, but mine doesn't have the geeky riceboy front spoiler.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

Dodge Ram Quad Sport


----------



## bamxbam (Jan 22, 2004)

Honda Element and a H2


----------



## dirtypuke (Dec 3, 2004)

subaru outback and honda prelude


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

*Am I the only Wrangler owner here?*

anyway, replaced my 95 with an 01 (60th Ann. Edition yo!). Gotta get it lifted just a fuzz but I can still fit some pretty big wheels in it with stock suspension. Oh yeah, I use a Swagman 3 bike spare tire rack to haul the good stuff!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's my rig.
This is how we carry when traveling (Sportworks only!) in town, the old tie down trick works just fine.
The wife drives a diesel Jetta, but were getting rid of it since she can't reach the roof racks. Doh!


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

scion tC. was sick of driving a Jeep, so opted for a car instead.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm sure El Chingon (aka Weyvoless) won't have time to post a pic of the new rig he got for his wife to cart the family around in, I'll do it for him. It fits his new VPFree inside just fine too.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

yangpei said:


> C4 cab for work, new LR3 for play (the LR3 pic is from the Land Rover site - haven't taken any pics yet, as I just got the car yesterday)


I want to be an Orthopaedic Surgeon - are they accepting applications? I'm really good at fixing stuff, and could get my own tools... let me know - I'm getting tired of computers anyhow... 

I currently drive a 4 Runner - but will be driving an '05 WRX Sti and an H2 if yangpei hooks me up with a new profession


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes indeed. Matches the paint on my VP Free perfectly! I've always said to buy your car to match your bike. And you if you wondering what I do for a living to afford such pimp rides, I moonlight as a coyote down in Nogales.


----------



## FXRob (Jan 29, 2004)

Turbo Civic for me, I have a roof rack but I don't like having to drive slower with it so I usually stuff my bike in the trunk....even my BigHit


----------



## Richard85 (Sep 18, 2004)

black tahoe on the right, next to my buddy's lifted truck


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Sweet ZJ!*



zjchaser said:


> 98' Jeep Grand Cherokee built for the rocks, long arm 4 link suspension, detroit lockers, 35"s.............blah blah but its for sale. too impractical for me now.


I had two lifted Jeeps myself but both since gone... 

Now either BMW during the week or Tahoe on weekends.


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish I could drive...


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*Sweet rigs....*

I have a 1998 Toyota tacoma TRD with electric locker. Not lifted. gets me everywhere i wanna go just fine....I dig it.


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

cool to see some other wheelers. I'm probably just going to get a truck next...no time for wheeling anymore.


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

FXRob said:


> Turbo Civic for me, I have a roof rack but I don't like having to drive slower with it so I usually stuff my bike in the trunk....even my BigHit


cool deal...you track that thing at all? I've built a few turbo civics with friends. Just recently my dad and I built up a new track car. turboed miata with all the extras...brakes, suspension, rollbar. harnesses. super fun little car. I drive it around when I'm not in the mood for 11mpg in the jeep


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

yangpei said:


> C4 cab for work


 You need bumper plugs.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

My Runner... Not really. This is my brothers, mine is blue and small but I can't find a picture of it. Can fit 2 bikes inside with a weekends worth of clothes and food, my gear bag and still have space for me to sleep in there with it all.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

what, i'm the only one who drives a crappy little compact that doesnt cost a fortune to drive and doesnt incrementally kill the planet???

BTW, this thing can fit 2 DH bikes (rear wheels off) and full equipement with the truck lid down and still have enough space to look out the rear window.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Pete said:


> You need bumper plugs.


 You're really into those things huh?

I say just cover up the holes with a truck stop bumper sticker. That's style.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

zedro said:


> what, i'm the only one who drives a crappy little compact?


Apparently.

don't forget, if you were going riding with 3 buddies, you'd have to take 2 cars, doubling the emissions, fuel consumption.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

zedro said:


> what, i'm the only one who drives a crappy little compact that doesnt cost a fortune to drive and doesnt incrementally kill the planet???


 Did you not see my 1.8L offroader?

These SUV's, they're all pretty horrid. Also cost about 15 times as much as my wagon.

Edit: The solid-axle Four Runner is ok I guess. 

You Jeepers sellin' your rigs.... must be gettin close to 100k, huh? Time for the engine to self destruct.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> what, i'm the only one who drives a crappy little compact that doesnt cost a fortune to drive and doesnt incrementally kill the planet???
> 
> BTW, this thing can fit 2 DH bikes (rear wheels off) and full equipement with the truck lid down and still have enough space to look out the rear window.


one word

bull$hit


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*No time to wheel either...*

cool to see some other wheelers. I'm probably just going to get a truck next...no time for wheeling anymore.[/QUOTE]

...but will never solely drive a car. Lifted 4X4s forever.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Did you not see my 1.8L offroader?
> 
> These SUV's, they're all pretty horrid. Also cost about 15 times as much as my wagon.
> 
> Edit: The solid-axle Four Runner is ok I guess. You jeepers sellin' your rigs.... must be gettin close to 100k, huh? Time for the engine to self destruct.


100k for a yota engine to explode?!?! THose things are good to at least 200, aside from that, people who are willing to either dump the time into their trucks like this, or dump the money into trucks like this are also usually willing to dump the same time or money into rebuilding or replacing the engine as necassary. That 87 Runners engine was just recently rebuilt. Toyota's will last forever if you treat 'em right


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

DanD said:


> 100k for a yota engine to explode?!?!


 Read my post again. Jeepers meaning "actual Jeep owners"

I wouldn't call a Toy owner a Jeeper.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

zedro said:


> what, i'm the only one who drives a crappy little compact that doesnt cost a fortune to drive and doesnt incrementally kill the planet???
> 
> BTW, this thing can fit 2 DH bikes (rear wheels off) and full equipement with the truck lid down and still have enough space to look out the rear window.


 My 5000lb, 295hp, 4wd pickup is a ULEV (Ultra low emission vehicle). The 2005 version is now a SULEV (super uptra low emission vehicle).

What emissions tier does your Mazda fall under?


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Skygrounder said:


> My 5000lb, 295hp, 4wd pickup is a ULEV (Ultra low emission vehicle). The 2005 version is now a SULEV (super uptra low emission vehicle).
> 
> What emissions tier does your Mazda fall under?


 hell if i know, i dont think the exhaust makes it to the muffler even lol


----------



## thad (Feb 25, 2004)

FXRob said:


> Turbo Civic for me, I have a roof rack but I don't like having to drive slower with it so I usually stuff my bike in the trunk....even my BigHit


What engine is in that piece? Is it the stock EX. d16y8? Is it just a greddy kit? What kind of fuel management.

I boosted my '91 AWD civic wagon. It's fun as sh!t, total sleeper. Soo much fun in the snow, and rallies dirt suprisingly well. I always pass tons of trucks on dirt roads. It's
pretty quick. Fits 4 comfortably. I have yakima racks with 3 sportworks bob ratchet racks. I have a rear rack I can use to Shuttle 5 dh bikes and riders.

It has the stock engine, Si motor, d16a6. I used junkyard DSM eclipse turbo, bov and intercooler. mandrel bent 2" charge pipes, 2.5" full exhaust, cat-co cat. magnaflow. Louf as hell when you hit boost. Turbo-edit burned ecu, 450 dsm injectors. walbrough fuel pump.

I had an over heating issue, and either blew the headgasket, or warped the head. I just bought a house, and need to set up a shop in the garage. So haven't started tearing apart yet. I'd like to build to block budget styles, grandvitara low compression pistons, shot peened ls rods, new oem bearings. Mill the head, use metal y8 headgasket. Crank up boost from 8 to 12-15psi.

My other thought is to put it back to stock... and start a REAL project car. The honda AWD isn't really performance oriented. I've thought about Audis and Subys, but I like how lite and cheap hondas are....and how widely available parts are for them in junkyards and japanese importers.

I like the wagons...they're kind of ugly, but they don't have any riceboy stigma, or get attention from cops. I'm tall and they have alot of headroom, the back seats fold down and they have alot of room. They're slightly heavier than CRXs and 88-91 hatches, but lighter than 4doors, lighter than 92 and newer civics anymodel.
I kind of want to take a year or two and build the most badass civic wagon. Not too many people hook them up, so it's not an unattainable goal. I'd want an 88-89 2wd wagon. I was thinks GSR motor & trannie, built bottom end, ITR intake cam, Quaiffe LSD, ACT clutch. GT28 turbo, fmic, bov, turboedit, 450s, 2.5" charge pipes, 3" down pipe with e-cut out, so you can switch btwn stock exhaust and open downpipe. WaaaAaAAAAAAAAH!!!
300 hp, 2000lb car pretty easily attainable... I think I could do the whole thing including car for $7500-$10,000.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

zedro said:


> hell if i know, i dont think the exhaust makes it to the muffler even lol


haha, I know exactly how that is, I have no tail pipe at the moment so I know that I've got at least some carbon monoxide leaking into my passenger space. Nothing like driving in the dead of winter with all the windows rolled down


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Read my post again. Jeepers meaning "actual Jeep owners"
> 
> I wouldn't call a Toy owner a Jeeper.


my mistake, most people generalize way too much and throw all the 4x4's together which is simply embarrassing to those who chose to purchase a GOOD vehicle rather than jump on the bandwagon....I am convinced that TJ actually stands for "trendy jeep"


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

DanD said:


> haha, I know exactly how that is, I have no tail pipe at the moment so I know that I've got at least some carbon monoxide leaking into my passenger space. Nothing like driving in the dead of winter with all the windows rolled down


 lol, i hear ya. Although my smoking habit has made it the norm anyways...i enjoy it....my passengers, well not so much...


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Oh no...not that Jeep vs. Toys thing again!*

That's almost as bad as Specialized vs. Santa Cruz thing my buddies have with each other!

Not going to say which brand is better (I already know) but gotta love brand loyalty.


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

https://www.lilligren.com/*******/asian_redneck_car_stereo.JPG

my dad's gonna get me this one if i graduate college


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

zedro said:


> lol, i hear ya. Although my smoking habit has made it the norm anyways...i enjoy it....my passengers, well not so much...


Tell 'em they can walk if they don't like it


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*EVIL4bc's ride!*

I had a 98" VW GTI VR6 , coilovers , crossdrilled rotors , bla bla bla tons of engin mods and a fully ported and polished head . Man that car was fast untill some B*TCH totalled it on 680 one morning when I was driving to the Bayarea to meet Acadian .
I will be reciving shipment of my new 2005 VW R32 by Jan 1 , I'll keep you all posted on it's status . I can't wait ! 
BUY NEMESIS Project frames when they become availble in Jan , if you buy a bike I will give you a ride in the new R32 .


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

bamxbam said:


> Honda Element and a H2


There's an odd couple.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> shameless plug...


 hey whats the word on the Rodo Low-8?


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> cool to see some other wheelers. I'm probably just going to get a truck next...no time for wheeling anymore.


Very nice AJ.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> cool to see some other wheelers. I'm probably just going to get a truck next...no time for wheeling anymore.


Right on brother, keep wheelin. \m/

I'm still tooling around in mah jeep


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*To answer Zedros question about the low8*



zedro said:


> hey whats the word on the Rodo Low-8?


Oh yea the low 8 , hmmm well not to sure what really going on I have heard a few differnt things from differnt people . 
First off , I currently do not own any part of RODO cycles and no longer do product development for them , as they are owned by a japanese super comglomerate .

The inside word is their trying to produce it but arnt having much luck , one of my friends who does design work for a very large east coast bike co. said he saw one of the prototypes at Kinesis Tiawan and they could not figure it out .
The bikes biggest problem is it was designed with a 4/1 shock ration so no current shock will have enough compression damping to make this design work .
The other problem the linkage design comes very close to 2 exsisting axle path patents 
both the DW link and the Vpp design are super close , a bit oo close for comfort if you ask me . This bike was designed in the winter of 99" so this will explain it being a bit dated .
The world will just have to wait and see if this bike is ever produced , I have my presonal frame set right here looks cool but has a few chainline problems too .

My Nemesis Project streetfighter hardtails will be shipping to dealers at the end of this month , so stay tuned these bike just rock ! If you don't have a nice handbuilt steel hardtail yet , email me at [email protected] and get on the waiting list !
I am handbuilding all of the orignal 30 bikes so quaility is off the hook !
Each headtube has over 30min of finish maching time !


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> Right on brother, keep wheelin. \m/
> 
> I'm still tooling around in mah jeep


ha...I think I've seen your jeep in the BB parking lot before. You ever wheeled up there. John Bull, Gold Mountain.......some fun trails up there...though I put a nice dent in one of my doors running them in the winter snow and ice.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> ha...I think I've seen your jeep in the BB parking lot before. You ever wheeled up there. John Bull, Gold Mountain.......some fun trails up there...though I put a nice dent in one of my doors running them in the winter snow and ice.


LOL yeah man, last year after I quit my job I rode BB 2-3x a week for like 3mo, then off and on earlier this year. About a month and a half ago I drove back down to LA (live in SF bay now, moved like 4mo ago) and hooked up with some of mah homies, rode the local sh!t and cruised up to BB to ride my girls. Nothing but good times brother.  I have wheeled up at BB, John Bull was the only trail though, mostly just on my bike.

Anyway, yeah I managed to kiss my driverside on a rock not that long ago either. It never fails, I was just phucking around at Hollister when it happened. Nothing major, but it does suck. I have a couple pix, I took a guy in a new Jeep and a newer Dodge out there, photos here: photos.yahoo.com/unrealtrip Nothing fancy, but 4x pix are always good to look at. The guy in the blue jeep had never been off road before...


----------



## Sir Loin (Jun 18, 2004)

The chicks dig it for some reason.....


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Did you not see my 1.8L offroader?
> 
> These SUV's, they're all pretty horrid. Also cost about 15 times as much as my wagon.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from with that comment but you need to know what engine is in them first. I have the 4.0L Inline 6 cylinder in my ine not the 5.2 V8(blown plenum gaskets from hell). the 4.0L got 200k easy with basic normal maintenance. the tranny is another story, also have a new transfer case, and recently rebuilt axles with 4.56s and detroits. the only thing stock in the drive train is the engine internals. Ive got Turbo City intake, MSD ignition, Banks header on the outside of the 4.0L. mine tranny was just rebuilt and beefed up. I am at 103k, but I'm selling it cause the 11mpg isn't worth it for the fact that I don't wheel anymore. need something more practical. maybe a 4wd Tacoma or something. pickup truck will make my life much easier with all my music gear and bike hauling.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Sir Loin said:


> The chicks dig it for some reason.....


 i bet the...uhh, curve at the end makes it....

...oh crap nevermind


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

bamxbam said:


> Honda Element and a H2


and after shuttling big bear in the rain that one day I official dub that thing the Honda Element Supercharged "Holy sh!t we shouldn't be doing this with a spare tire on the front" Rally Edition


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the WestCoastGoAnywhereFindAnyTrail shuttleb!tch.........


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> the WestCoastGoAnywhereFindAnyTrail shuttleb!tch.........


wch call me...scouting


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> cool to see some other wheelers. I'm probably just going to get a truck next...no time for wheeling anymore.


Damn it zjchaser....you one upped me on the flex picture lol  ...thats a sweet cherokee though!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

The Dude said:


> Damn it zjchaser....you one upped me on the flex picture lol  ...thats a sweet cherokee though!


Mah sexy b!tch


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> Mah sexy b!tch............


yo! where is your helmet dude.......

rockcrawling is too cool....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yo! where is your helmet dude.......
> 
> rockcrawling is too cool....


yeah and 5 star seatbelt


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> Mah sexy b!tch


cool shot..I lost all my good wheeling shots when one of my photo accounts died. all I have left is some desert shots and the ones when I was first testing the fit of the 35"s. I had to limit my flex a bit because I'm still only running 4.5" of lift with them. I prefer the low stable approach. man I do miss the wheeling trips but breaking **** too often just cost tooo much money. the bike is a lot cheaper. though not as much as I'd hope for. heres the first test flex of the long arms when I had 33"s








I feel ashamed...no rock pics anymore...oh well


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

5 point belts limit your ability to lean out the window and see what you're crawling over too much. We would just bolt in a lap belt from a race harness when we went. enough to keep you in the seat when you went over.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

I got a 91 Toyota Pickup 4x4. Hauls anything. Gots some 31" Dueler M/Ts, probably gonna get a 4-5" lift in the next 6 months. That ZJ is sweet. With those long arm kits you can get some pretty serious flex. I wish I had SFA instead of IFS but it doesn't really matter.

Crappy Pic:


----------



## FXRob (Jan 29, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> cool deal...you track that thing at all? I've built a few turbo civics with friends. Just recently my dad and I built up a new track car. turboed miata with all the extras...brakes, suspension, rollbar. harnesses. super fun little car. I drive it around when I'm not in the mood for 11mpg in the jeep


I haven't taken the Civic to the track, just finally got all the bug worked out with the fuel management and headgasket issues....thank god I'm a mechanic  I also have a CRX that is supercharged which I may turn into a track car....that thing handles awesome.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Acme54321 said:


> I got a 91 Toyota Pickup 4x4. Hauls anything. Gots some 31" Dueler M/Ts, probably gonna get a 4-5" lift in the next 6 months. That ZJ is sweet. With those long arm kits you can get some pretty serious flex. I wish I had SFA instead of IFS but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Crappy Pic:


 I've got an 84 2dr S-10 Tahoe. And am debating about getting a lift and makin a rock crawler out of it or saving my pennies and rebuilding an old Porsche. Decisions Decisions.....


----------



## merrrrjig (Jan 25, 2004)

I drive a 97' honda civic with about 75 horsepower, its got roof racks and i put on a back rack but that sorta broke my bumper


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

*mah rig*

2000 Toyota Tundra, TRD w/ custom steel Tygart Designs bike and kayak rack. Not my rig, but here's a Nissan w/ similar setup. Josh does real nice work.

www.tygartriver.com


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Our van redefines utility and looks much nicer than crappy econoboxes, riced-out or not.


----------



## X19 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well my every day driver is a 89 toyota 4wd pickup with a v6 and 31x10.5"s not lifted because I like to drive fast. my other car is a little beast I have and am continueing to spend alot of time fixing it up and doing more race prep. It's a 1980 Fiat X1/9 rally car for thouse of you who have never heard of them they are very lightwieght mid engine rear drive italian sports cars that where very underpowered in stock forum. Mine is anything but stock it has a highly tuned 1.5L engine with duel webbers a full cage 5pts. no speedometor and a scca log book. I'll try to find a photo but it's a billy little car. FWD is for thouse who don't realy drive


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

X19 said:


> Well my every day driver is a 89 toyota 4wd pickup with a v6 and 31x10.5"s not lifted because I like to drive fast. my other car is a little beast I have and am continueing to spend alot of time fixing it up and doing more race prep. It's a 1980 Fiat X1/9 rally car for thouse of you who have never heard of them they are very lightwieght mid engine rear drive italian sports cars that where very underpowered in stock forum. Mine is anything but stock it has a highly tuned 1.5L engine with duel webbers a full cage 5pts. no speedometor and a scca log book. I'll try to find a photo but it's a billy little car. FWD is for thouse who don't realy drive


 on the line of Fiats, I wan't to get an old 60s Dino Coupe with the Ferrari V6 in it. Those things are sweet and if found right can be moderately budget effective.


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

*mah rig*

2000 Toyota Tundra Access Cab, TRD offroard pkg, with custom steel Tygart Designs bike and kayak rack. Josh does real nice work.

www.tygartriver.com

Not my rig, but a Nissan w/ similar setup:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> cool shot..I lost all my good wheeling shots when one of my photo accounts died. all I have left is some desert shots and the ones when I was first testing the fit of the 35"s. I had to limit my flex a bit because I'm still only running 4.5" of lift with them. I prefer the low stable approach. man I do miss the wheeling trips but breaking **** too often just cost tooo much money. the bike is a lot cheaper. though not as much as I'd hope for. heres the first test flex of the long arms when I had 33"s
> 
> I feel ashamed...no rock pics anymore...oh well


Dude I feel you on the $$ four wheeling can be damn expensive, even just the little things, a torn sidewall can cost you $250. At least the bike is somewhat cheaper so far... Have you seen the new 05' ZJ kinda looks a little crossbred with the new Dodge Magnum.


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

BigDigger said:


> There's an odd couple.


I thought I was the only one to realize that.


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> Dude I feel you on the $$ four wheeling can be damn expensive, even just the little things, a torn sidewall can cost you $250. At least the bike is somewhat cheaper so far... Have you seen the new 05' ZJ kinda looks a little crossbred with the new Dodge Magnum.


The hemi in the "WK" is nice but and a BIG BUT....they are IFS....no more solid axle in front. I loved that ZJs came with solid axles front and rear and coil springs all around. gave a great platform to work from. besides the fact tis a unibody and the entire body flexes when you are wheeling. In those flex shots if I was to open the rear hatch it wouldn't close again until I got on level ground.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> The hemi in the "WK" is nice but and a BIG BUT....they are IFS....no more solid axle in front. I loved that ZJs came with solid axles front and rear and coil springs all around. gave a great platform to work from. besides the fact tis a unibody and the entire body flexes when you are wheeling. In those flex shots if I was to open the rear hatch it wouldn't close again until I got on level ground.


 05s have IFS? That's definitely surprising for me considering Jeeps rep, atleast to me.


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> 05s have IFS? That's definitely surprising for me considering Jeeps rep, atleast to me.


very suprising..they are getting a lot of sh!t for it too. leaning much more towards the street queen SUV than a wheeling vehicle. the Grand Cherokees never were built with the intention of wheeling anyway though. now the KJ(Liberty) and WK have IFS. it sucks.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Wheelin' is expensive!*



flowmaster said:


> Dude I feel you on the $$ four wheeling can be damn expensive, even just the little things, a torn sidewall can cost you $250. At least the bike is somewhat cheaper so far... Have you seen the new 05' ZJ kinda looks a little crossbred with the new Dodge Magnum.


Plus alot of my wheelin' buddies have pussed out a bought mini-vans! 

Not too happy with the way the new Jeeps are going IFS nowadays (Hemi not with standing). The Rubicon better stay solid axles front & back or they are to lose some buyers.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> Plus alot of my wheelin' buddies have pussed out a bought mini-vans!
> 
> Not too happy with the way the new Jeeps are going IFS nowadays (Hemi not with standing). The Rubicon better stay solid axles front & back or they are to lose some buyers.


Unfortunately, while I would like to believe Daimler would be smart enough to leave the TJ alone with it's perfect solid axle coil sprung suspension, I fear they will pull another stunt like the Liberty/Cherokee switch. That would cause serious issues if you ask me since the Jeep has been an American legend since WWII Good lord, if the H2 is the next generation Hummer, save us from what will come after the TJ, I actually like the orig mil hummer quite a bit.


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

99.999% of the jeeps out there never go farther off-road than the mall parking lot. hell, I got rid of mine when I realized that I only took it off-road 3-4 times per year, not counting the Plattekill parking lot.  Doubt the'll ever put IFS on the TJ, but guess they were tired of getting killed in reviews on how crappy the solid front axle on the XJ and the ZJ drove...


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

Pete said:


> Our van redefines utility and looks much nicer than crappy econoboxes, riced-out or not.


Now that is a pimpin' ride - I'll bet the spoiler really helps to keep that love-sled glued to the road.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Now that is a pimpin' ride - I'll bet the spoiler really helps to keep that love-sled glued to the road.


 Heh. The thing in the front is for cattle, right?


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> very suprising..they are getting a lot of sh!t for it too. leaning much more towards the street queen SUV than a wheeling vehicle. the Grand Cherokees never were built with the intention of wheeling anyway though. now the KJ(Liberty) and WK have IFS. it sucks.


 There's nothing wrong with indy sus - if you know how to use it.

Having a 2500# car with a locker helps too.


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*92 P.O.S. Mazda Protege for hauling bikes...*

...and an 03 Honda S2000 for hauling ass 

POS, bikes, and dirtbag friends at the shuttle parking in Downieville


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll go with an XL next time but this one does some good hauling:
1) driver + 1 passenger, 1 full-sized mattress inside, 2 bikes on a front-mounted hitch receiver, thule box on the top with a week's worth of camping gear & food in a bear-proof rear hitch receiver box - very comfortably for a 1-week trip
2) driver + 2 passengers, 3 bikes inside - very comfortably for a day ride
3) driver + 4 passengers, 1 bike inside & 4 bikes on the receiver rack - comfortably for a day ride
4) driver + 6 passengers, 4 bikes on rear receiver rack, 3 bikes on front receiver rack - relatively uncomfortably but all with seatbelts for a close-to home day ride


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> Unfortunately, while I would like to believe Daimler would be smart enough to leave the TJ alone with it's perfect solid axle coil sprung suspension, I fear they will pull another stunt like the Liberty/Cherokee switch. That would cause serious issues if you ask me since the Jeep has been an American legend since WWII Good lord, if the H2 is the next generation Hummer, save us from what will come after the TJ, I actually like the orig mil hummer quite a bit.


 The H2 isn't really the next generation Hummer, it's a 3/4 ton Suburban with about 6" of lift, 35's, a good foot chopped off the back of the frame, and a different body. Otherwise it's just another Suburban. While it does quite well offroad for what it is, it was never meant to be the next generation of Hummer. The H1 is still made and as far as I know the civilian version isn't going anywhere. The military wouldn't touch an H2 with a ten foot pole though.

I highly doubt DC will screw with the TJ. The core market for that thing requires that it have solid axles, even though there are certainly a ton of TJ drivers who never take them offroad. If the hardcore folks leave, so does the image, and the posers won't have anyone to look up to.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Heh. The thing in the front is for cattle, right?


Wasn't it you who posted the pic of an older Sub 12' in the air the other day? Where are you finding these pics? I showed that pic to the fiance (who I recently talked into buying an '05 XT Forester) she loved it. It looked just like the '85 Subaru my dad used to drive.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Skygrounder said:


> The H2 isn't really the next generation Hummer, it's a 3/4 ton Suburban with about 6" of lift, 35's, a good foot chopped off the back of the frame, and a different body. Otherwise it's just another Suburban. While it does quite well offroad for what it is, it was never meant to be the next generation of Hummer. The H1 is still made and as far as I know the civilian version isn't going anywhere. The military wouldn't touch an H2 with a ten foot pole though.


 Actually I'd compare the H2 more to a rear-chopped Tahoe or Yukon, not a suburban as it's based on the Tahoe frame, not the Suburban's 1.5' longer frame. IIRC the 3/4 ton H2 is an option.

They look nice, and do nice off-roading but they have the spare stored in the rear compartment, which after the rear-chop, kills that space for utilitarian purposes.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Hope so...*



Skygrounder said:


> The H2 isn't really the next generation Hummer, it's a 3/4 ton Suburban with about 6" of lift, 35's, a good foot chopped off the back of the frame, and a different body. Otherwise it's just another Suburban. While it does quite well offroad for what it is, it was never meant to be the next generation of Hummer. The H1 is still made and as far as I know the civilian version isn't going anywhere. The military wouldn't touch an H2 with a ten foot pole though.
> 
> I highly doubt DC will screw with the TJ. The core market for that thing requires that it have solid axles, even though there are certainly a ton of TJ drivers who never take them offroad. If the hardcore folks leave, so does the image, and the posers won't have anyone to look up to.


...but besides bring back the Hemi, introducing the Rubicon, and increasing overall quality...Jeep has been going backwards for true off-roaders. Dodge, which hasn't been really into the off road scene for years comes out with the Power Wagon. Hemi powered 3/4 ton, with dual lockers, 12K lb winch and electronic swaybar disconnect!

Originally wanted a Hemi Ram but had to settle for an SUV (but it's lifted  )


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Now that is a pimpin' ride - I'll bet the spoiler really helps to keep that love-sled glued to the road.


 probably creates more lift than anything else....aerodynamics is a funny thing, alot of those spoiler kits actually work against you.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Wasn't it you who posted the pic of an older Sub 12' in the air the other day? Where are you finding these pics? I showed that pic to the fiance (who I recently talked into buying an '05 XT Forester) she loved it. It looked just like the '85 Subaru my dad used to drive.


 What, this one?

It is an older wagon (same as mine or any '85 -94 wagon) but its got a WRX motor in it. Uh, in truth it didn't run so good after landing.... but it did land it. Here's the video. And while I'm at it here's another video of a Subie NOT landing it.

If you're interested in general Subaru mayhem, check out the message boards at USMB.net.

Edit: Here's a better (10mb) video of the first jump.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

singletrack said:


> What, this one?
> 
> It is an older wagon (same as mine or any '85 -94 wagon) but its got a WRX motor in it. Uh, in truth it didn't run so good after landing.... but it did land it. Here's the video. And while I'm at it here another video of a Subie NOT landing it.


 cant beat the good 'ol boys tho...

the General Lees last jump (vid)










actually i think this was when they were using those lame miniatures


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Skygrounder said:


> The H2 isn't really the next generation Hummer, it's a 3/4 ton Suburban with about 6" of lift, 35's, a good foot chopped off the back of the frame, and a different body. Otherwise it's just another Suburban. While it does quite well offroad for what it is, it was never meant to be the next generation of Hummer. The H1 is still made and as far as I know the civilian version isn't going anywhere. The military wouldn't touch an H2 with a ten foot pole though.
> 
> I highly doubt DC will screw with the TJ. The core market for that thing requires that it have solid axles, even though there are certainly a ton of TJ drivers who never take them offroad. If the hardcore folks leave, so does the image, and the posers won't have anyone to look up to.


Nice avatar lol 

Check out the off road prowess on the H2. http://host1.cj-8.com/index.html


----------



## SDMiniTrucker (Dec 6, 2004)

99 chevy s10, a bit custom. i am planning on airbagging it next. I wanna find a cheap jeep in the near future.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Great gas milage


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

singletrack said:


> If you're interested in general Subaru mayhem, check out the message boards.


With all of your Subaru posting and the fact that there are a million of them in the yards here, I may have to start tinkering on a different make of car. Cool stuff, might have to bother you later on down the road with questions.









oh, and I drive an 88 Jetta GLI 16v.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

kitchenware said:


> With all of your Subaru posting and the fact that there are a million of them in the yards here, I may have to start tinkering on a different make of car. Cool stuff, might have to bother you later on down the road with questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jim your jetta is cool.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

83 Blazer w/nature's pin strippin' (can't see it in th' pic), This thing is stock except for th' 33's, no lift. It has never got me stuck & crawls really good. Blows peoples minds when they ask what I have in it, motor, gearin' an' such. It'll haul a bike'er 2 too.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> 83 Blazer w/nature's pin strippin' (can't see it in th' pic), This thing is stock except for th' 33's, no lift. It has never got me stuck & crawls really good. Blows peoples minds when they ask what I have in it, motor, gearin' an' such. It'll haul a bike'er 2 too.


 K-5s are sweet....::drool::


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

kitchenware said:


> With all of your Subaru posting and the fact that there are a million of them in the yards here, I may have to start tinkering on a different make of car. Cool stuff, might have to bother you later on down the road with questions.


 Do it. Subies are cheap, fun, and easy to work on. Parts are absurdly cheap, everything lasts forever, and as you point out there are hundreds in jy's around CO. A 3" lift on 28" tires will get you *anywhere*, and there's options for dual t-cases and solid axles if you wanna go big. A good t-cased Roo will cost you like $800 around here.

The only thing that stops a Subaru is rust.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

well we use to have a viper, white with blue stripes, sold it. current cars, gmc serria, crystler cravan, and for me when i'm old enghof, a 89 chevy furry which my dad owns of plowing and using it for transporting good to my new house which we are building. we also own lots of motorbikes, mostly ducati, i'm selling my yamaha cause i don't ride it a lot, cause nowhere to ride bored with the places.i'll post the pics some other time, need to take them and then put into smaller size.


----------



## krag krasher (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm 'middle aged dork'. My Heckler tucks into the trunk on my (pearl white) 04 LeSabre so well, my wife and 3 kids can hardly tell! Still too pretty to dust off the Saris rood rack.........

Comfort rules over testosterone, maybe that's why I ride a FS?!


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> well we use to have a viper, white with blue stripes, sold it. current cars, gmc serria, crystler cravan, and for me when i'm old enghof, a 89 chevy furry which my dad owns of plowing and using it for transporting good to my new house which we are building. we also own lots of motorbikes, mostly ducati, i'm selling my yamaha cause i don't ride it a lot, cause nowhere to ride bored with the places.i'll post the pics some other time, need to take them and then put into smaller size.


 I thought the public schools in CA were bad...


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

>


 Um.... dude that's a Volkswagen not a scubie.

I know, I own one  
the current ride:









the dead and beat down ex-ralley b!tch.


----------



## ska todd (Jan 2, 2003)

Evil4bc said:


> I had a 98" VW GTI VR6 , coilovers , crossdrilled rotors , bla bla bla tons of engin mods and a fully ported and polished head . Man that car was fast untill some B*TCH totalled it on 680 one morning when I was driving to the Bayarea to meet Acadian .
> I will be reciving shipment of my new 2005 VW R32 by Jan 1 , I'll keep you all posted on it's status . I can't wait !
> BUY NEMESIS Project frames when they become availble in Jan , if you buy a bike I will give you a ride in the new R32 .


Noice!! I have a Jazz Blue 20AE GTI #3824.

-ska todd


----------



## Mtb-Freerida (Jul 23, 2004)

*My Ride?*

Well, I used to drive a 03 Mitsubishi Eclipse... this is whats left of it. (Hey it was pretty at one time)
Im just happy my bike wasnt on the car with me when this happened.  









and heres the seat i was sitting in









Ended up with a broken pelvis. Il be off my bike for a while  But by the time i can ride again im hoping to get two new sets of wheels. One with 4 wheels and one with 2.


----------



## gtbikesalltheway (May 27, 2004)

man w/ one hand do your 33's rub because I have an 88 suburban and was wondering what the biggest tire I could put on it was thanks


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

My deam truck is a K5 Blazer jack way the hell up 38 or 40" Boggers with lots of flex. Full size trucks with flex are sick.

Like this:


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> Um.... dude that's a Volkswagen not a scubie.
> 
> I know, I own one


 No, its an 83ish GL Hatchback. Do you really think a FWD wabbit could drive through that mudhole?

I can see how, at a distance, a lifted hatch might look like a mild mannered Volkswagen.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> Nice avatar lol


 Yeah had to steal that...I must've seen too many of those superimposed-action-photos that day or something.



> Check out the off road prowess on the H2. http://host1.cj-8.com/index.html


 Damn funny...but you can stick anything on a stump if you do it right. Those side steps look to be helping him out quite a bit though. I always love it when people take an off-road oriented vehicle that sacrifices so much in the ways of comfort/handling/on-road performance for the sake of ground clearance, and then they hang frickin' step bars off 'em. My pickup came with step bars and they literally lowered the clearance by a good 6"...not acceptable in my opinion on a vehicle with a 143" wheelbase.


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> cool to see some other wheelers. I'm probably just going to get a truck next...no time for wheeling anymore.


Nice articulation.

Hard to put the pic with your bikes in the back with that one.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Sweet Denali XL*



BigDigger said:


> 2005 Denali XL. The photo is (obviously) from GM's website. Like Yangpei I just got it so I have no photos yet.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sweet Denali XL. My friend has one and is thinking about putting some 22in rims on. I don't think he'll be doing much off-roading with those wheels! How so you carry your Demo 9?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice shinny 4RUNNER


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> 83 Blazer w/nature's pin strippin' (can't see it in th' pic), This thing is stock except for th' 33's, no lift. It has never got me stuck & crawls really good. Blows peoples minds when they ask what I have in it, motor, gearin' an' such. It'll haul a bike'er 2 too.


80's K5 Blazers rule. 20 years later they're still cool trucks.


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

yangpei said:


> BigDigger said:
> 
> 
> > 2005 Denali XL. The photo is (obviously) from GM's website. Like Yangpei I just got it so I have no photos yet.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

Mtb-Freerida said:


> Well, I used to drive a 03 Mitsubishi Eclipse... this is whats left of it. (Hey it was pretty at one time)
> Im just happy my bike wasnt on the car with me when this happened.
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's bad. Ordinarily I wouldn't call someone who broke their pelvis "lucky," but in your case I'll make an exception. Just out of curiosity, what happened?

_Edit: On closer examination, I'm guessing that this involves a tree or a light standard._


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

he got into an accident silly


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> he got into an accident silly


What makes you say that?


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

BigDigger said:


> What makes you say that?


maybe just speed holes?


----------



## dhslovak (Sep 8, 2004)

*Wait a second....*

You guys actually have cars?!


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*Titan & Element*

Titan Kingcab 4wd pickup with Off Road Package (seats six) and Honda Element AWD suv (seats four). Both are awesome


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BigDigger said:


> What makes you say that?


I am no sherlock Holmes, but the dent in the door seams like a good start


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Do it. Subies are cheap, fun, and easy to work on. Parts are absurdly cheap, everything lasts forever, and as you point out there are hundreds in jy's around CO. A 3" lift on 28" tires will get you *anywhere*, and there's options for dual t-cases and solid axles if you wanna go big. A good t-cased Roo will cost you like $800 around here.
> 
> The only thing that stops a Subaru is rust.


I just sold an '86 Westphalia (the body style w/ the dual square headlights) that had an '02 2.5 Subi engine in it. The guy who did the installation and fab work for me over here in Denver is a guy who Singletrack may be familiar with, his name was Joel Cox - he is pretty well known in Subaru circles for his creations (almost exclusively racing / performance products) - he and his son used to run a company called JC Sports, they were both very good with the mechanical side of things, but both possessed the business sense (and scheduling ability) of the common housefly. The van went from about 95 hp with the stock waterboxer - to 150 or so with the chipped Subi engine. I just suffered so much braindamage trying to get Joel to finish the van that, by the time I got it, I was already sick of it - it literally took him about 13 months - after an initial estimate of 2 weeks.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

zedro said:


> probably creates more lift than anything else....aerodynamics is a funny thing, alot of those spoiler kits actually work against you.


Yeah - I could see where steering that thing at speed could be an exercise in patience - and absolutely terrifying at the same time.


----------



## rpl3000 (Feb 24, 2004)

*i think my heap takes the cake*

94 escort 1.9, est. 85 hp
-custom body work courtesy of a ford windstar stopping short
-broke rear coils springs for lowered ride height
-no driver side rear damping (broken shock, no oil)
-running water (leaking door seals)
-no AC (related to the custom front end work)
-148k miles and ticking like a clock. and i mean ticking


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> I just sold an '86 Westphalia (the body style w/ the dual square headlights) that had an '02 2.5 Subi engine in it.


That's a tough swap without the kit (which is available). I had an 86 GL before the Jetta, it had the 2.1 which wasn't bad in a passenger van. I had an 84 westy several years ago and let's just say it was a bit underpowered with all that weight.

Here's my 86gl last summer up above Ned. My wife mentions that she wants another Vanagon about every other day, it seems. I'm only getting another if i get to do a big swap... Maybe this spring. *COUGHwrx engine *COUGH


----------



## Mtb-Freerida (Jul 23, 2004)

*Trees suck*



BigDigger said:


> Just out of curiosity, what happened? I]


In simple terms, i was havin a little fun with the eBreak and lost controll... and smacked into a tree at around 40mph. Although the curb slowed me down a bit, it was enough force to totally snap off my right rear wheel.  (which is sitting on the hood right now). Had to saw the door off to get me out. I was knocked unconsious, so i dont remember a thing (probably better that way).

The tree was about 6 inches thick and all it took was a couple tiny scratches. Didnt even fall over!!!  Darn tree.
But actually, the tree may have kept my car from rolling, so i dunno. 

Yeah you could call it luck, but i know there is much more to it than that. I guess God has a reason to keep me around for a bit longer.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*R32 - nice...*



Evil4bc said:


> I had a 98" VW GTI VR6 , coilovers , crossdrilled rotors , bla bla bla tons of engin mods and a fully ported and polished head . Man that car was fast untill some B*TCH totalled it on 680 one morning when I was driving to the Bayarea to meet Acadian .
> I will be reciving shipment of my new 2005 VW R32 by Jan 1 , I'll keep you all posted on it's status . I can't wait !
> BUY NEMESIS Project frames when they become availble in Jan , if you buy a bike I will give you a ride in the new R32 .


Now you have to go visit these guys...

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/r32.htm

And enjoy


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Now you have to go visit these guys...
> 
> http://www.hpamotorsports.com/r32.htm
> 
> And enjoy


That Dyno pull is impressive, I remember when that was first posted over on vwvortex... 
 Nothing quite like the sound of an R32, sometimes I mess with them just to hear it leave me sitting.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> I just sold an '86 Westphalia (the body style w/ the dual square headlights) that had an '02 2.5 Subi engine in it.


 I'm not aware of yer specific Vanagon. I may know the guy who built it through the message board, but who knows with screen names and all.

Anyway, here's another Westie in Denver that has a 2.2 Ru motor.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Ze Tacoma Prerunner - had 6 bikes and 7 people in it on this day - never said it was a comfy ride to the top but it worked


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

kitchenware said:


> That's a tough swap without the kit (which is available). I had an 86 GL before the Jetta, it had the 2.1 which wasn't bad in a passenger van. I had an 84 westy several years ago and let's just say it was a bit underpowered with all that weight.
> 
> Here's my 86gl last summer up above Ned. My wife mentions that she wants another Vanagon about every other day, it seems. I'm only getting another if i get to do a big swap... Maybe this spring. *COUGHwrx engine *COUGH


That'd be sweet - we used the Kennedy plate (and starter) on my swap - but Joel fabbed the header, mounting hardware, an intake, and a bunch of other small stuff.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

singletrack said:


> I'm not aware of yer specific Vanagon. I may know the guy who built it through the message board, but who knows with screen names and all.
> 
> Anyway, here's another Westie in Denver that has a 2.2 Ru motor.


Nice, I'm pretty sure that the guy has never finished another conversion, since I had to threaten him with just about anything I could think of to get the job done, but I have seen a couple of other conversions (Porsche) running around - I'm always peeking at the exhaust / engine mounts whenever I seen an older vanagon around town. I do know that he was putting a 2.2 into a GL wagon for someone shortly after he finished my van, and that he has done a few of those.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Nice, I'm pretty sure that the guy has never finished another conversion, since I had to threaten him with just about anything I could think of to get the job done, but I have seen a couple of other conversions (Porsche) running around - I'm always peeking at the exhaust / engine mounts whenever I seen an older vanagon around town. I do know that he was putting a 2.2 into a GL wagon for someone shortly after he finished my van, and that he has done a few of those.


 Way back, my Scoutmaster was a Porsche mechanic, and he had a 73ish bus with a 911 motor in it. Scary.

Doing the subie-subie swap is supposed to be pretty easy, the motor and tranny mate up nicely, you've gotta make a big-ass 12mm spacer to go between them though. Then its just wiring. I'm gonna get a new motor for the wagon when student loans come out (bling) and I'm debating getting a reman 1.8 from CCR in Lakewood, or finding a wrecked legacy and going with a used 2.2.

Mine engine runs ok, but the "rust-preventive" feature is getting a little out of hand. I could chase leaks for the next 10 years, or I could spend a grand and have a new motor.


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Way back, my Scoutmaster was a Porsche mechanic, and he had a 73ish bus with a 911 motor in it. Scary.
> 
> Doing the subie-subie swap is supposed to be pretty easy, the motor and tranny mate up nicely, you've gotta make a big-ass 12mm spacer to go between them though. Then its just wiring. I'm gonna get a new motor for the wagon when student loans come out (bling) and I'm debating getting a reman 1.8 from CCR in Lakewood, or finding a wrecked legacy and going with a used 2.2.
> 
> Mine engine runs ok, but the "rust-preventive" feature is getting a little out of hand. I could chase leaks for the next 10 years, or I could spend a grand and have a new motor.


I see 2.2s at Pull-n-Save often. $157.99 + tax, you pull it. There was even a 2.5 there not too long ago.

BTW...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

kitchenware said:


> I see 2.2s at Pull-n-Save often. $157.99 + tax, you pull it. There was even a 2.5 there not too long ago.


 Jim how much would one of those smaller Subie's run me? I'm thinking possible home-made rally project here.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

Dan'ger said:


> I thought the public schools in CA were bad...


umm first of all i live in MA not CA and 2nd of all, MA was suppose to have great education. we also have a new High school. 52 mill building for about 1500-2000 kids. not private.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

Mtb-Freerida said:


> In simple terms, i was havin a little fun with the eBreak and lost controll...


 Sorry to hear you had to learn that one the hard way... I just saw another pic a few days ago of a Dodge Intrepid or Chrysler Concorde on a Chevy-pickup-related forum I read with the exact same damage due to a similar exercise in e-brake curiousity coming to an abrupt conclusion with the help of a tree. Hardly anyone realizes how inredibly unstable cars become with the rear wheels locked. Fortunately I happened to be on El Mirage dry lake the day I figured this one out for myself, so there wasn't much dangeer of running into anything.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*VW's flat out rule!*



kitchenware said:


> That Dyno pull is impressive, I remember when that was first posted over on vwvortex...
> Nothing quite like the sound of an R32, sometimes I mess with them just to hear it leave me sitting.


Yea the HPA turbo is impressive , the guys over at EIP have been working on a stage 4 twin turbo for the R32 motor also rumor has it it will feature two intercoolers one front mounted one top mounted and they both breath together nuts!
Audi will relese the RS3 next year with a Costhworth 3.2 head and a Audi twin turbo similer to the RS6 , needless to say when I get mine it will soon become the Whistler express.
SkaTodds VW is pretty sick too nice clean blue with a roof rack , I saw a few pics on Hcor. 
Todd , ask Weagle about my old silver GTI I'm pretty sure I scared him going to dinner at seaotter last year .


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

My car is a 91 Idon'tusethecolorofmycarasawaytoassertmymasculinity sky blue Jeep Cherokee. My girlfriend drives (more like drove) a 2003 Mini, which is always fun sticking my bike in the back of that (no roof rack). Im sorry, but I am a starving college student, so I take what i can get. No Range Rovers or Escalades for me here. But if anyone has a WRX they're willing to trade for my jeep, pm me.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

singletrack said:


> No, its an 83ish GL Hatchback. Do you really think a FWD wabbit could drive through that mudhole?
> 
> I can see how, at a distance, a lifted hatch might look like a mild mannered Volkswagen.


I just figured the guy was rallying and found out that the puddle was a bit deeper than he anticipated. No, I know a fwd golf wouldnt make it through that mudhole...

but this 4wd one would:
















and yes, they come stock like that.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

how dat


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> No, I know a fwd golf wouldnt make it through that mudhole...but this 4wd one would...and yes, they come stock like that.


 That's pretty sweet. VW's and Rus are definetly the coolest cars out there. Gti's are pretty killer, my old roomates [brothers] hada couple as well as Corrado. A mutal friend has a turbo'd GTI that is wicked fast. The roll cage does little for my piece of mind, since only the driver gets a five-point.

That Wabbit is nice, but still has some itsy-bitsy tires though. A Subie with a mild lift can handle Super Swampers. Also, as far as I know VW never made a dual-rage tranny either.


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am no sherlock Holmes, but the dent in the door seams like a good start


Oh, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Dude, a man after my own heart! Here's my '89 GMC Jimmy--little structural change from yours. It's got over 200,000 and has the original motor, though it is now in the form of a 383 stroker. I also converted the throttle body injection to an Edelbrock multipoint setup. It's got a 3" lift but still runs 31's. It's been off roaded all over the westen U.S.--just have to pick your way through more carefully with the 31's but a switchable locker helps tremendously. It pulls a travel trailer like it wasn't even there. Aren't the candy canes a nice touch?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how dat


what do you drive, not where do you live.......


----------



## mtnbkr4eva (Jan 1, 2004)

*Just another day in Paradise (Oahu, HI)*

Makakilo Freeride area


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Great gas milage


 I think that jacket came new with that motorcycle. MEMBERS ONLY BABY!


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

singletrack said:


> That Wabbit is nice, but still has some itsy-bitsy tires though. A Subie with a mild lift can handle Super Swampers. Also, as far as I know VW never made a dual-rage tranny either.


Im not sure what you mean by dual-range, but they've had the synchro AWD drivetrain for many years.


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

rpl3000 said:


> 94 escort 1.9, est. 85 hp
> -custom body work courtesy of a ford windstar stopping short
> -broke rear coils springs for lowered ride height
> -no driver side rear damping (broken shock, no oil)
> ...


Dude, we had the same car when it was brand new. Thing went over 200,000 miles. Then it was T-boned....great car.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

thad said:


> I boosted my '91 AWD civic wagon. It's fun as sh!t, total sleeper.
> It has the stock engine, Si motor, d16a6. I used junkyard DSM eclipse turbo, bov and intercooler. mandrel bent 2" charge pipes, 2.5" full exhaust, cat-co cat. magnaflow. Louf as hell when you hit boost. Turbo-edit burned ecu, 450 dsm injectors. walbrough fuel pump.


I love sleepers. I bet there are guys out there who get crap from their buddies who got "beaten by some crappy old honda wagon."


----------



## thad (Feb 25, 2004)

CDMC said:


> I love sleepers. I bet there are guys out there who get crap from their buddies who got "beaten by some crappy old honda wagon."


crappy old honda wagon......my wagon is sooo ugly. It's red, and has typical Honda red-fade, peeling clearcoat on the hood, dented fenders, it's pretty bad.

When I first got it boosted, I couldn't keep myself from being a [email protected] Pulling up to old guys in vettes or 911turbos at stoplights, and just laying big smokey burnouts, burning tires thru 1st, 2nd, and into 3rd.

I'd get the funniest looks.

I am definitely drawn to sleepers. I'd like to do a real project car, make a concerted effort to get everything clean and dialed. I like the hondas, they're cheap and plentiful. I'm not sure I want to do FWD again.

Volvo wagons have some appeal to me, w/either bigger turbos and mo' boost, or a 5.0 swap. They're just such boats.

Subys & Audis are nice.

I'm really drawn to Datsun 510s. Cheap, RWD, japanese, light. Not plentiful AT ALL these days. One of my friends is a datsun fanatic. I'd kind of like to do a a 510 wagon, sleeper style, with a SR20DET engine
one of these:








Done up like this, but not as racy looking
















This car is so [email protected] 350hp. 2000lbs. RWD, LSD. Everything is done up.
https://www.dimequarterly.tierranet.com/

-----edit link only take you to main page------
go to: picture gallaries
go to: Reader's Dimes : Marty Respress 
Change shorts


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> Im not sure what you mean by dual-range, but they've had the synchro AWD drivetrain for many years.


 Old Subies aren't AWD, they're 4WD. Big difference. There's no center diff, like a truck, so when in 4x both axles hafta turn at the same speed. As such, you can't use 4x on dry pavement cause it binds up the driveline.

I wasn't sure if VW syncro was fulltime or not - if its full time its not 4wd (unless its got a locking center diff - Subaru made some of those too!)

The Subies also have a "high" and "low" range when in 4x, so they have crawl gears. Thats 10 foward gears.

I'm not bagging on the VW, its pretty rad.


----------



## feltonfreerider (Mar 9, 2004)

95 jetta and it can hold three dh bikes


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I drive a 1994 V6 SR5 4Runner.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Very fun cars...*

The wife and I have a WRX and a Jetta VR6 - I'm really tempted to go blow a huge amount of cash and throw a Vortech super charger in the Jetta just for fun. Trading it in for an R32 would probably make a lot more sense economically anyway  However, I think that the Jetta's going to have to be sold eventually for a truck unfortunately.

The 'Rex is a lot of fun too, and perhaps someday I'll chip it just for kicks. Both are such modifiable cars and have big cult followings. So many places to spend money if you want...

An RS6 avant would be a nice to to go pick up the groceries in, but a little out of my price range 



Evil4bc said:


> Yea the HPA turbo is impressive , the guys over at EIP have been working on a stage 4 twin turbo for the R32 motor also rumor has it it will feature two intercoolers one front mounted one top mounted and they both breath together nuts!
> Audi will relese the RS3 next year with a Costhworth 3.2 head and a Audi twin turbo similer to the RS6 , needless to say when I get mine it will soon become the Whistler express.
> SkaTodds VW is pretty sick too nice clean blue with a roof rack , I saw a few pics on Hcor.
> Todd , ask Weagle about my old silver GTI I'm pretty sure I scared him going to dinner at seaotter last year .


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

*Jeeps love dirt*

Don't know why I feel compelled to add something. Here's my 97 Cherokee in her element. Jeeps love snow.

Our other car is an '04 Legacy Wagon, NON Outback (those are so lame!) We have the proto-typical Colroado graage: Jeep, Subie, bikes, boards, skis, shoes, camping, etc.

I love it all.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Old Subies aren't AWD, they're 4WD. Big difference. There's no center diff, like a truck, so when in 4x both axles hafta turn at the same speed. As such, you can't use 4x on dry pavement cause it binds up the driveline.
> 
> I wasn't sure if VW syncro was fulltime or not - if its full time its not 4wd (unless its got a locking center diff - Subaru made some of those too!)
> 
> ...


no the synchro is not fulltime, and definately doesn't have a central locking diff.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Old Subies aren't AWD, they're 4WD. Big difference. There's no center diff, like a truck, so when in 4x both axles hafta turn at the same speed. As such, you can't use 4x on dry pavement cause it binds up the driveline.


 I never knew those things were 4wd. Were all Subarus 4wd, or did they only make the higher-ground clearance wagon models & brats in 4wd and the rest with AWD? I'm kind of amazed to hear that all those older Suburus that sat at "car height" had low ranges and no full-time 4wd capability.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Skygrounder said:


> I never knew those things were 4wd. Were all Subarus 4wd, or did they only make the higher-ground clearance wagon models & brats in 4wd and the rest with AWD? I'm kind of amazed to hear that all those older Suburus that sat at "car height" had low ranges and no full-time 4wd capability.


 Well, there were alot of different configurations. Old Subies are like legos. Everything fits.

Generally, most everything pre-Legacy was 4wd. (Excluding the 2wd models of course) In the late 80/ early 90 there was push button 4wd, which lost the dual range, but was still real 4x.

A few models such as the RX (No "W") or some GL-10s had a center locker, so they were either AWD or 4WD, controlled by a switch at the shifter. These are very cool and pretty rare.

All of these drivelines were avaible in a few body style - 2 door, 4 door, wagon, brat, but all the parts are interchangable..... So some of those old wagons are 2wd, more are 4wd. Some have turbos and LSD's!

It's really silly these cars came with 13" rims. Fortunately, it's easy to change that.

Here's an RX... Came stock with 1.8L Turbo, dual range with center locker, LSD rear end.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow...I'm still just totally stunned to see low range gearing in cars like that. I know squat about rally racing (other than simply being amazed by the brief footage I've seen of it), but I'm guessing 4LO is not normally required? (or is it just a nice-to-have to get unstuck feature?) Looked up the RX and found a cardomain link to a very mistreated example:

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/431514

Given that I used to own an AWD fullsize pickup, I guess I can't argue against the idea of a real 4WD car though .



singletrack said:


> Well, there were alot of different configurations. Old Subies are like legos. Everything fits.
> 
> Generally, most everything pre-Legacy was 4wd. (Excluding the 2wd models of course) In the late 80/ early 90 there was push button 4wd, which lost the dual range, but was still real 4x.
> 
> ...


----------



## <narlus> (Dec 20, 2003)

zedro said:


> what, i'm the only one who drives a crappy little compact that doesnt cost a fortune to drive and doesnt incrementally kill the planet???
> 
> BTW, this thing can fit 2 DH bikes (rear wheels off) and full equipement with the truck lid down and still have enough space to look out the rear window.


of course, you aren't american.


----------



## <narlus> (Dec 20, 2003)

Pete said:


> Our van redefines utility and looks much nicer than crappy econoboxes, riced-out or not.


i think i just ruptured something.


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

thad said:


> I'm really drawn to Datsun 510s.


Yeah, I wouldn't mind having a sleeper 510, or a 510 period. Maybe one like this...


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

<narlus> said:


> of course, you aren't american.


 I think would make sense if he wasn't Canadian and you wrote "North American."

The cars are certainly much smaller on the other side of the pond. 
</narlus>


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Nuthin' but V8's...*

2004 Nissan Titan 4door/4WD
1994 Ford Bronco w/ built 351W
1966 Ford Galaxie XL w/ 390 stroked to 427 runs in the mid 10's


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Old "slot Cars" rule


----------



## crazbiker4 (Jan 26, 2004)

*my car*

1990 Civic SI


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Luv dem sleeper 510s!*

I'm really drawn to Datsun 510s. Cheap, RWD, japanese, light. Not plentiful AT ALL these days. One of my friends is a datsun fanatic. I'd kind of like to do a a 510 wagon, sleeper style, with a SR20DET engine

My buddy back in college had a real fast one...license plate was V8BAIT.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

Daily driver and hauler: Chrysler stratus

Weekend: 95 Avus M3


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

I cant drive but my dad just got a new Ford F150 Super Crew.  Should be able to fit plenty of bikes for next season(winter here right now)


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

kitchenware said:


>


 Pay attention DH forum children.

THAT is photography, as opposed to taking a snap shot.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

M1_joel said:


>


Looks very Eureka tripish.

-TS


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's mine after I managed to get it stuck last weekend.

The "puddle" I put the front left wheel into was apparently bottomless.

It's an 85 rangie, with 300,000km on the clock (I know it's been wound back, but I don't know how much). The engine is an Isuzu 4BD1 turbo diesel, 3.9 litre with 15 psi boost. Torque for africa in a 2.3 ton vehicle.

Articulation is excellent for stock suspension, without the 30 degrees of body twist you get with the old pickups on the ramp. Check out the back left wheel. Wheels are 31" standard.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Looks very Eureka tripish.
> 
> -TS


Nah, that's the Chile Challenge / Angel Fire NM road trip shot somewhere in Amaraillo, Tx. i love road trips.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Dougal said:


> Here's mine after I managed to get it stuck last weekend.
> 
> The "puddle" I put the front left wheel into was apparently bottomless.
> 
> ...


That's a nice ride you have, I like those trucks a lot.


----------



## phil. (Dec 19, 2003)

2001 Trooper S, just got it this week.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

flowmaster said:



> That's a nice ride you have, I like those trucks a lot.


Thanks. It's a bit of a hobbie (last owner drove it into the ground), but well worthwhile.
The long term plan involves steel rock sliders, safari guard 3 link front suspension and a traction control system I've been thinking about for a while.


----------



## gmac90 (Dec 12, 2004)

*My BIKE*



Devious Donte said:


> Just wonder how you guys get around and how you haul your bikes?


My bike too young 1more year


----------



## JakeM741 (Dec 19, 2004)

2004 Chevy Silverado with a lot of stuff done to it...the pictures suck, i took em with my phone 



















and for when i feel like going fast


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

mtnbkr4eva said:


> Makakilo Freeride area


damn those are some sick bikes. someone has a Ti Avy DHF too. and in HI. were yall there when they were filming The Collective?


----------



## badfish (Jan 12, 2004)

YuriB said:


> Ze Tacoma Prerunner - had 6 bikes and 7 people in it on this day - never said it was a comfy ride to the top but it worked


That's north of Tucson, isn't it? I've driven through there, just never stopped.


----------



## Duststar (Jul 14, 2004)

heres my ride...


----------



## Devious Donte (Nov 21, 2004)

Devious Donte said:


> Just wonder how you guys get around and how you haul your bikes?


Here is my car

2004 Acura TL, rim 19x8, tires 245/35/19


----------

